# Three new bettas :) (Pic heavy)



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Went to Petsmart and Petco yesterday!!!! And with me that's just asking for trouble! I came home with three. Hehe. 

First is Tiger lily: 
















I'll get better pics later, she was a little stressed. 

She just jumped out at me at petsmart. They had TONS of Orange Cambodian girls!! She's sooo darling and pics don't do her justice. 

Then... I went to Petco. 
Went over to one of the shelves and saw.. Him!








I was like: :shock: Then I grabbed him and knew he was coming home with me. 








he is extremely hard to get a good picture of!!!
This one is blurry, but it shows his real coloring. 
















I showed him to my Mom and she says "He looks mean.." :lol: he really does though... 

Then I walked over to the other shelf.. Just looking at the other ones.. Nothing too spectacular. Then at the very very bottom shelf almost on the floor I caught a glimse of something white. I can't be, it told myself. No way. 
Surprise! 








White CT female!!! Eeep!








I think I'm going to name her Pandora. 

























Hope you enjoyed my pic spam! ;-)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Woah you got some stunning bettas there! Congrats.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG Great find!!!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! I want that white guy!! I love HMPK dragons!!! Wanna buy some for me and send them to me  Your white girl is amazing too!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're beautiful. Especially your dragon. He does look mean. Lol!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG wow They're beautiful. I love ur tiny first girl, but ur white dragon male is impressive. Congratz on those great finds!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice haul DH! Your CT girlie is so pretty and I love tiger lily! That dragon has some huge ventrals O.O


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful Fish!!!

I LOVE ur last girl!!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow AWESOME finds!! =] I love the male!! He's so gorgous! =]


----------



## balloon (Jul 24, 2010)

Woah, I love your betta fish. The second betta fish looks awesome though. She looks like a mime, or some kind of clown. Look at her face!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

woah are they in the same tank? btw they are amazing!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the white crowntail!! They're all beautiful, though.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

When I saw your pictures I was like WHERE DOES THIS PERSON LIVE!!
My local Petco had 2 CT girls just like yours! 
I say HAD because I brought home one LOL!
Love your Dragon and your other girl!
Great finds!


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

-bangs head on desk-

WHY oh WHY can't there be a Petco near me!!!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Petco always seems to have nicer bettas than PetSmart.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't tell if I like Tiger Lily or Pandora more... probably Pandora, because white bettas are simply gorgeous


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

JEALOUS!!!! Lol omg I love your Petco! I wish mine sold dragons D:
Beautiful fish!


----------

